# Kaufberatung AMDs R9 Fury und R9 Fury X: wütender Angriff auf Nvidia?



## AntonioFunes (25. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kaufberatung AMDs R9 Fury und R9 Fury X: wütender Angriff auf Nvidia?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kaufberatung AMDs R9 Fury und R9 Fury X: wütender Angriff auf Nvidia?


----------



## Phone (25. Juli 2015)

Ich muss zugeben das mir dieser Artikel nicht wirklich weiter hilft bei einer Entscheidung zwischen Nv oder AMD bzw. meinen Standpunkt (kaufe nur NV) zu ändern.
Beim Kauf einer Grafikkarte bin ich nie nach dem Preis gegangen sondern mit Erfahrung, Treibern, Takmöglichkeit etc.
Meine erste Gkarte war eine Nv (läuft immer noch oO) meine 2. war eine AMD bzw. ATI diese ist exakt 1 Woche nach der Garantie kaputt gegangen.
Klar kann vorkommen aber doch schon seltsam denn das ist für mich eine  100% Quote was ATI angeht.
Aber Alternate war so nett und hat mir ein vergleichbares Produkt aus den AKTUELLEN Karten geschickt!
Die habe ich direkt verkauft weil es zu der Zeit massig Probleme mit den Treibern gab was mich extrem gestört hat.
Zum Glück  gab es dieses ganze  Physix und Hairworks noch nicht ^^

Was bleibt von dem Artikel hängen? 
Der neue Speicher ist für mich kein Kaufgrund da in meinen Augen zu wenig bringt besonders wenn ich Abwegen muss bei den derzeitigen Problemen die es zur Zeit gibt zwischen AMD und NV was Support und co. angeht.
Imo is es doch so wer keine NV hat , hat oft das nachsehen


----------



## AC3 (25. Juli 2015)

die 970 ist trotz 3,5 vram weiterhin die beste preis/leistungs-GPU.

290/X und 390/X sind alleine vom stromverbrauch unter last schon keine konkurrenz zu maxwell.
für 200€ würde ich eine 390 nehmen... für mehr garantiert nicht.
die fury/x sind gut und haben eine zeitgemäße GPU architektur, spielen aber in einer anderen preisklasse.

die rebrands von AMD (390/X) waren schlichtweg ein kompletter fail².
es gab noch nicht mal eine reduzierung der stromaufnahme - wovon ich eigentlich ausgegangen bin.
die maxwell karten kamen herbst 2014 auf den markt und mitte 2015 bekommt es AMD noch immer nicht gebacken eine konkurrenzfähige GPU architektur auf den markt zu bringen.
100+ watt mehr unter last bei annähernd gleicher leistung (390 vs. 970) ist ein absolutes - NoGo.

bei amd entwickelt man nach folgender logik.

unsere CPU architektur ist müll ... wir klatschen einfach mehr cpu kerne drauf!
unsere GPU architektur ist müll ... wir klatschen einfach mehr vram drauf und erhöhen den takt auf biegen und brechen. koste es an watt was es wolle!

bin ja schon auf den nächsten AMD fail gespannt. die ZEN CPUs


----------



## lolxd999 (25. Juli 2015)

Hm, habe hier ne R9 290, bin noch nicht taub, das AKW im Garten ist die meiste Zeit abgeschaltet und (Nach)sehen hab ich auch nirgens - sagt zumindest mein Augenartzt.

Nee, mal im Ernst, die ersten 2 Kommentare die geschrieben werden, klatschen voll in die Fanboy-Ecke. Warum begreifen manche Leute / Kinder / Quäker / Fanboys nicht, dass es auch Situationen geben kann, in denen IHR Produkt keinen/weniger Sinn macht, und posten ihren (sachlich falschen) Müll unter jedes GPU-Thema ?

Eigentlich sollte ich auf die Posts auch gar nicht antworten, schürt nur das Feuer, aber manchmal kann ich mich da nicht zurückhalten... Egal, ich geh wieder mit meiner Wand reden, ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.


----------



## nourishtheflame (25. Juli 2015)

Hmm, komisch. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das meine GTX 980 Ti 6 GB Speicher hat.


----------



## kaputto8800 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich wiederum muss den den ersten beiden Kommentaren recht geben. Ich bin kein Nvidia Fanboy, ich bin nur ein gewöhnlicher Zocker mit einem gewöhnlichen Gehalt. Das mich wiederum bei jedem Neukauf von Hardware immer dazu bringt aktuelle Informationen durch Zeitschriften/Internet/Erfahrungen von Freunden zu sammeln. Deswegen habe ich nie in meinem Leben nur Grafikkarten oder Prozessoren von einer Firma besessen, sondern mir immer die Hardware geholt, dass "für mich" das für mich die beste Preis/Leistung enthielt. Somit wurde eben mein "eigener" Rechner mit AMD Prozessor und ATI Karte damals ausgestattet. Dann war es ein Intel und Nvidia und dann wieder Intel und ATI usw. Doch momentan finde ich auch das bei AMD/ATI einfach nichts mehr was Preis/Leistung angeht und ganz besonders Wattverbrauch an Intel/Nvidia rankommt. 

Genau wie es schon AC3 gesagt hat, finde ich auch das die neue 390 Reihe von ATI ein absoluter Reinfall ist. Da hätten sie ruhig die 290 Reihe noch lassen können, obwohl ich selbst hier immernoch die GTX970 vorziehen würde, die liegen zwar "ungefähr" gleich auf, aber da ich meinen Strom selbst bezahle und die R9 290(X) sogut wie den doppelten Strom verbrauchen wie die Nvidia Karte ist der Fall für mich natürlich ganz klar. Und wenn ich schon eine Investition von rund 300€ mache, was für mich viel Geld ist, dann schaue ich natürlich genau nach und überlege 10 mal.

Bei der Fruy(X) haben sie aber endlich mal wieder recht gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Leistung scheint wirklich Top zu sein und alles drum und dran, "aber" hier würde ich mir auch wieder die Nvidia Karte holen. Warum? Weil selbst wenn ich das Geld für solche Karten hätte, ich trotzdem mit Vernunft kaufen würde, denn hier gehts gleich um satte 500-750€ (vergleich GTX980(ti) und Fury(X)). Denn leider (warum auch immer das so ist) kommt AMD hier immernoch mit dem "so gut wie" doppelten Stromverbrauch. Da ich Geld gelernt habe zu achten, denke ich mir nicht einfach (ach scheiss drauf auf die par Euro's da, die ich jetzt mehr zahl im Monat). Schließlich bringt eine Karte mit so viel Stromverbrauch ja auch die Frage auf, brauche ich jetzt dafür noch zusätzlich ein neues Netzteil? Oder eines das mehr Leistung bietet, aber dafür wieder mehr Aufpreis bedeutet? Ich weiß, ich denke vllt etwas zu kleinlich, aber wie schon erwähnt ist dies alles für mich sehr viel Kohle, ich kann es mir vllt alle 3 jahre leisten einen Computer für max. 1.000€ zu kaufen und da schaue ich halt eben nach jedem scheiss. Ich will ja auch niemandem was rausreden oder irgendwas in den Grund und Boden stampfen, jeder soll kaufen was er möchte und wenn er damit zufrieden ist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich gönne es euch. Ich lege eben nur meine "eigene" Meinung nieder. Also bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen oder sonst was.


----------



## Phone (25. Juli 2015)

@kaputto8800 
Genau das ist es...Das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun -.-
Kaufen kann jeder was er will aber so lang ich eine gewohnt gute Alternative habe bei der ich mir sicher sein kann greife ich nicht wieder zu etwas wovon ich enttäuscht wurde egal was für ein Name drauf steht! 

​


----------



## hopper1111 (26. Juli 2015)

Die 980ti Karten haben alle 6Gb Vram und nicht 4Gb. Solche Fehler sollten nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Corsa500 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich bin auch eher der Ansicht, dass es keinen eindeutigen "Gewinner" zwischen AMD und Nvidia gibt - bin von einer 460 zu einer 6950 zur 560 Ti und meiner aktuellen 280X gewechselt und war eigentlich nie sonderlich unzufrieden (bis auf eine fehlerhafte 6950, aber das kommt nun mal immer wieder mal vor). Als Student mit begrenzten finanziellen Mitteln gehe ich vor allem nach Preis/Leistung im oberen Mittelklasse-Bereich, und da bietet AMD idR einfach das besesr Verhältnis unter der magischen 250 Euro Grenze - drüberzugehen lohnt sich nur für WIRKLICH gute Preisknaller und die sind imo weder bei AMD noch bei Nvidia momentan existent... Aber per se die eine oder andere Marke als "besser" deklarieren zu wollen funktioniert einfach nicht, beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

AMD und Nvidia kann man nicht einfach allgemein als gut oder schlecht bezeichnen. Aber seit vielen Jahren hat AMD an sich schon das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, was sich letztes Jahr mit der GTX 970 geändert hat, aber auch nicht so ganz eindeutig. Denn wenn jemand nicht grad jeden Tag mehr als 1-2 Std im Schnitt spielt, wäre die R9 290 auch jetzt noch ein sehr guter Kauf. Wer aber viel spielt, der spart trotz des höheren Preises der GTX 970 auf Dauer was ein - DANN bietet die GTX 970 das bessere PL-Verhältnis. Aber zB Karten von 100 bis 250€, da sind die Stromverbrauchsunterschiede eher gering, und da hat Nvidia nur die GTX 960 als Karte, die bei Preis-Leistung gut dasteht, aber kein besseres Verhältnis als bei der R9 280 oder 280X. Im "HighEnd"-Bereich wiederum ist Nvidia besser, aber der Sektor ist ja eh was für Leute, denen das Geld nicht so wichtig ist. Sonst würde man ja nicht das Doppelte zahlen nur wegen 30-50% mehr FPS  

Und Treiber + Produktqualität: da tun sich beide nix. Es gibt immer wieder mal neue Games, bei denen direkt nach Release mal AMD-Karten, mal Nvidia-Karten ein Problem haben oder eine schwache Performance zu normalerweise im Vergleich ca gleichstarken Konkurrenzkarten haben. Das wird bei beiden aber so gut wie immer recht schnell gefixt, sei es per Spielepatch oder Treiberupdate. Aber leider wollen halt viele SOFORT nach Freischaltung des Games um 0:01h ein perfektes Spiel haben, und wenn dann ein Problem "erst" nach 5 Tagen gelöst wird, dann wird gemeckert ohne Ende wie ach so scheisse denn AMD/Nivida/Intel oder was auch immer als Grund für das Problem herhalten muss sei...  Ebenso gibt es bei beiden Herstellern auch mal neue Treiber, die "misslungen" sind und bei manchen Games für vorher nicht dagewesene Bugs sorgen. Und bei beiden Herstellern gab auch immer mal Modellserien, bei denen es für eine Weile offenbar systematische Probleme bei der Produktion gab durch suboptimale Chips, BIOS-Versionen, Kühlung oder sonst was.

Ich selber hab ne R9 290 geholt, weil die damals inkl. Cashback nur 235€ kostete - die GTX 970 mind 330€. Zudem gab es noch Spiele dazu, die mich interessierten. Da müsste ich  - wenn ich alle zwei Jahre ne neue Karte kaufe - im Schnitt mind. 4-5 Std JEDEN Tag über diesen Zeitraum von zwei Jahren spielen, damit der Strombedarf der R9 290 von den Kosten her die Karte am Ende doch teurer macht... das wird definitiv nicht der Fall sein. Bei den aktuellen Preisen wiederum würde ich mich vlt. doch eher für die GTX 970 entscheiden.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> [...] Denn leider (warum auch immer das so ist) kommt AMD hier immernoch mit dem "so gut wie" doppelten Stromverbrauch. Da ich Geld gelernt habe zu achten, denke ich mir nicht einfach (ach scheiss drauf auf die par Euro's da, die ich jetzt mehr zahl im Monat). Schließlich bringt eine Karte mit so viel Stromverbrauch ja auch die Frage auf, brauche ich jetzt dafür noch zusätzlich ein neues Netzteil? Oder eines das mehr Leistung bietet, aber dafür wieder mehr Aufpreis bedeutet?[...]


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Stromverbrauch bzw. der angegebene Wert ein "Maximalwert" ist? 

Ich find es gut, wenn man diesen Punkt beachtet ... aber man sollte das mMn schon richtig betrachten. Dieses Maximalwert erreichen die Grafikkarten, egal welche, sehr sehr selten bzw. wirklich nur unter extremen, aber realitätsfernen Benchmarks wie z.B. mit Furmark etc.pp.

Des Weiteren, wie lange läuft denn deine Grafikkarten dauerhaft unter Volllast? Selbst wenn dein PC 24/7 an sein sollte, dürfte er sich 90% der Zeit im Idle befinden, wo auch die Grafikkarten fast keinen Strom verbrauchen.

Was wiederum das Netzteil betrifft: selbst die stromhungrige GTX 570 hab ich mit einem guten 450 Watt Netzteil über Jahre ohne Probleme betrieben ...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Stromverbrauch bzw. der angegebene Wert ein "Maximalwert" ist?
> 
> Ich find es gut, wenn man diesen Punkt beachtet ... aber man sollte das mMn schon richtig betrachten. Dieses Maximalwert erreichen die Grafikkarten, egal welche, sehr sehr selten bzw. wirklich nur unter extremen, aber realitätsfernen Benchmarks wie z.B. mit Furmark etc.pp.
> 
> Des Weiteren, wie lange läuft denn deine Grafikkarten dauerhaft unter Volllast? Selbst wenn dein PC 24/7 an sein sollte, dürfte er sich 90% der Zeit im Idle befinden, wo auch die Grafikkarten fast keinen Strom verbrauchen.


 Jo - als Beispiel die R9 290: bei "typischer" Spielelast zieht eine R9 290 je nach Modell zwischen 50 bis 100W mehr als eine GTX 970. Wenn man im schlimmsten Falle von 100W ausgeht und als Strompreis 30 Cent/KWh, dann hat mal pro Stunde, die man  JEDEN Tag im Jahr spielt, ca 11€ mehr Stromkosten. 

Im IDLE bzw. besser gesagt "PC und Monitor an, vlt Surfen, Musik hören usw."  wiederum zieht eine R9 290 zwar auch "mehr", aber da reden wir halt von wenigen Watt, und das macht sich so gut wie nicht bemerkbar, außer vlt man nutzt seinen PC, dass er wirklich den ganzen Tag an ist, und selbst da hat man bei "Monitor aus" dann doch keinen relevanten Strombedarf mehr auch bei der R9 290.



Und wegen des Netzteils: die starken Nvidia-Karten brauchen auch zwei PCIe 8Pin oder zumindest je einen 6- und 8-Pin, weil die auch mal kurz viel Strom brauchen können. Da muss man im Endeffekt genau so ein Netzteil holen wie für eine AMD R9 290/390 (X): 450-500W, zwei PCie-Stecker, Markenmodell zwischen 50-80€. Wenn ein NT für eine GTX 970 oder 980 ganz sicher reicht, dann auch für die AMD-Modelle, selbst wenn die halt im Schnitt 100W mehr ziehen können.


----------



## kaputto8800 (27. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Stromverbrauch bzw. der angegebene Wert ein "Maximalwert" ist?
> 
> Ich find es gut, wenn man diesen Punkt beachtet ... aber man sollte das mMn schon richtig betrachten. Dieses Maximalwert erreichen die Grafikkarten, egal welche, sehr sehr selten bzw. wirklich nur unter extremen, aber realitätsfernen Benchmarks wie z.B. mit Furmark etc.pp.
> 
> ...



Wenn das so ist, kann ich ja froh sein das meine GTX970 nur sehr selten die max.150Watt verbraucht? Und warum gibt dann AMD bei der Vergleichskarte R9 290X satte 100Watt mehr als max. an? Braucht die soviel Luft nach oben? Sorry, aber versteh ich ben gerade nicht wirklich. Wäre schön wenn das mal einer näher erläutern würde. Denn warum stehen denn auf den Käuferseiten überall die 150Watt für NV und die 250Watt für AMD und die zeitschriften sagen auch immer das die AMD Karten einen höheren Stromhunger haben. Wenn 20 Mann was anderes sagen, steht zum schluss der Vollpfosten wie ich da und hat nur noch Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, kann ich ja froh sein das meine GTX970 nur sehr selten die max.150Watt verbraucht? Und warum gibt dann AMD bei der Vergleichskarte R9 290X satte 100Watt mehr als max. an?


 Da geht es erstmal um die TPD, die ist aber NICHT der Stromverbrauch. Zudem steht bei AMD-Karten dort 250W, bei Nvidia steht da aber immer >145W, also die legen sich nicht fest, das könnten auch 200W TDP sein. Die TPD gibt nur an, wie viel Wärme eventuell anfallen kann, so dass man die Kühlung gut plant, und da wird auch oft etwas "übertrieben", damit man ja nicht eine zu kleine Kühlung nimmt. Aber das sind nur vage Wert, das sieht man zb gut bei CPUs, wo du CPUs aus der gleichen Familie hast, die sich nur durch den Takt unterschieden, und selbst bei 20% mehr Takt, was ja definitiv mehr Strom zieht, hast du die die gleiche TDP wie die "langsamere" CPU. 

Und so oder so sind das halt die maximalen Werte, d.h. im Schnitt kann es anders aussehen. Ich schrieb ja, dass es bei typischer Spielelast 50-100W mehr Strombedarf für zb die R9 290 sind je nach dem, welches GENAUE Modell man vergleicht. Auch bei den GTX 970 gibt es ja nach Modell eben auch Unterschiede. Die Nvidia GTX 970er haben idR 140-160W beim Gamen, die R9 290 ca 230-250W, aber mit OC oder ohne OC usw. können es halt 20W mehr oder weniger sein. Daher eben bis 100W. 

Zudem kann auch eine GTX 970 mal kurz sehr hoch gehen, weswegen man beim Netzteil nicht zu niedrig greifen sollte. 




> Braucht die soviel Luft nach oben? Sorry, aber versteh ich ben gerade nicht wirklich. Wäre schön wenn das mal einer näher erläutern würde. Denn warum stehen denn auf den Käuferseiten überall die 150Watt für NV und die 250Watt für AMD und die zeitschriften sagen auch immer das die AMD Karten einen höheren Stromhunger haben. Wenn 20 Mann was anderes sagen, steht zum schluss der Vollpfosten wie ich da und hat nur noch Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf.


  Die 290 / 290X HAT ja auch im Vergleich zur GTX 970 einen Stromhunger. Trotzdem muss man sich das halt genauer anschauen, und wirklich wichtig, wenn es um den Stromverbrauch geht, ist ja nur der Betrieb bei Spielelast. Und da - wie ich schrieb - kannst du pro Stunde, die du im Schnitt JEDEN Tag spielst, ca 11€ an Mehrkosten pro Jahr rechnen, wenn es 100W mehr Strombedarf sind. Du spielst zB am Wochenende täglich 5h, also 10h, unter der Woche aber nur max 1h pro Tag? Dann sind das ca 15h die Woche, also etwas mehr als 2h pro Tag => bis zu 22€ Mehrkosten pro Jahr, wenn du ne R9 290 statt einer GTX 970 hast.

is an sich ganz einfach, ich weiß gar nicht, wie man da Unklarheit ins Spiel bringen kann, außer durch "Fanboy"-Aussagen wie "die Nvidias sind viel sparsamer, auf keinen Fall AMD nehmen" oder "die AMD sind so viel billiger, da kannst du die trotzdem nehmen!" - beides ist nämlich Quatsch, es hängt vom Spielverhalten ab. Wenn beide Karte gleichteuer wären, dann wäre es ganz klar pro Nvidia - aber so isses ja nicht...


----------



## kaputto8800 (28. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da geht es erstmal um die TPD, die ist aber NICHT der Stromverbrauch. Zudem steht bei AMD-Karten dort 250W, bei Nvidia steht da aber immer >145W, also die legen sich nicht fest, das könnten auch 200W TDP sein. Die TPD gibt nur an, wie viel Wärme eventuell anfallen kann, so dass man die Kühlung gut plant, und da wird auch oft etwas "übertrieben", damit man ja nicht eine zu kleine Kühlung nimmt. Aber das sind nur vage Wert, das sieht man zb gut bei CPUs, wo du CPUs aus der gleichen Familie hast, die sich nur durch den Takt unterschieden, und selbst bei 20% mehr Takt, was ja definitiv mehr Strom zieht, hast du die die gleiche TDP wie die "langsamere" CPU.
> 
> Und so oder so sind das halt die maximalen Werte, d.h. im Schnitt kann es anders aussehen. Ich schrieb ja, dass es bei typischer Spielelast 50-100W mehr Strombedarf für zb die R9 290 sind je nach dem, welches GENAUE Modell man vergleicht. Auch bei den GTX 970 gibt es ja nach Modell eben auch Unterschiede. Die Nvidia GTX 970er haben idR 140-160W beim Gamen, die R9 290 ca 230-250W, aber mit OC oder ohne OC usw. können es halt 20W mehr oder weniger sein. Daher eben bis 100W.
> 
> ...



Ach herje, man muss ja wirklich studieren dafür xD Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für das nun leuchtende Licht im Dunkel ^^ Aber wenn das nach deiner Berechnung (wenn wir jetzt mal diese nehmen als Beispiel) nur gerade mal 11 - 22 € mehr sind im Jahr ... also ich mein dann scheibenkleistert doch der Hund drauf oder!? ^^ Da braucht man sich ja nun eigtl keinen Kopf um das bischen zu machen und kann getrost nur nach der Spieleleistung schauen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

... wie gesagt, es kommt auf dein persönliches Nutzungsverhalten an. 

Ich finde es richtig und wichtig, dass die Verbrauchswerte angegeben werden ... nur weiß nicht jeder, was die eigentlich bedeuten. Ggf. sollten solche Beispiele von Herb mit in solche Artikel einfließen, um eben diesen Schrecken des "Mehrverbrauchs" etwas die Luft zu nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Ach herje, man muss ja wirklich studieren dafür xD Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für das nun leuchtende Licht im Dunkel ^^ Aber wenn das nach deiner Berechnung (wenn wir jetzt mal diese nehmen als Beispiel) nur gerade mal 11 - 22 € mehr sind im Jahr ... also ich mein dann scheibenkleistert doch der Hund drauf oder!? ^^ Da braucht man sich ja nun eigtl keinen Kopf um das bischen zu machen und kann getrost nur nach der Spieleleistung schauen.


 Es hängt halt davon ab, wie viel du spielst. 

Und es ist ja auch nicht bei allen Karten so. Die R9 290(X) und R9 390(X) verbrauchen halt wirklich deutlich mehr als die Konkurrenz GTX 970/980, so dass es gut sein kann, dass du mit einer Nvidia nach 2 Jahren Nutzung in der Summe billiger wegkommst, sobald du mind ne Stunde im Schnitt pro Tag spielst. Bei anderen Karten ist der Unterschied wiederum nicht hoch, da zählt das Argument mit dem Strom nur für hardcore-Zocker. Bei der Fury X vs GTX 980 Ti liegt es in Sachen Strom nicht mehr so weit auseinander, und ich denke, wer eh 700€ für ne Graka raushaut, den stören auch 10-20€ mehr Strombedarf pro Jahr eh nicht... ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. August 2015)

Die Grafikkarte die ich verwende, hängt auch nicht von einem bestimmten Hersteller ab. Die kann sowohl von AMD, Nvidia oder einem heute noch unbekannten Sternchen am Grakahimmel sein. Wichtig für mich ist natürlich auch Preis/Leistung und gehe da beim Kauf nicht viel anders vor als kaputto8800 ( btw. geiler Nick, meine 8800 GT ging auch irgendwann kaputto  ). Aber wenn es darum geht zu bestimmen ob AMD oder Nvidia gut oder schlecht ist, dann muss ich sagen, dass Nvidia ein verdammt gutes Händchen dafür hat, nicht nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Veröffentlichung ihrer Produkte zu wählen, sondern dann auch Hardware auf den Markt wirft, wo man sich sehr schlecht für etwas anderes entscheiden kann.

Dabei ist die Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte jetzt mein kleineres Problem. Ich schaue da zwar auch drauf, weil ich etliche Stunden am Tag spiele, aber 100 Watt Unterschied wäre z.B. für mich kein Kriterium, mich nicht für AMD zu entscheiden, WENN alles andere und ZUM Zeitpunkt meines Kaufs stimmt. Leider hat Nvidia dann aber immer irgendwie etwas besseres in petto - auch wenn es nur heisst, in Kürze etwas neues vorzustellen. Sicher, ist bei AMD jetzt nicht unbedingt viel anders und ich spreche hier wohlgemerkt von meiner Erfahrung. Aber ein Kumpel von mir hatte lange auf die erst kürzlich von AMD erschienen Karten gewartet und griff dann ziemlich enttäuscht zur GTX 970, die er wegen der Sache mit den 3,5 GB eigentlich nicht kaufen wollte. 

Seiner Aussage nach ist er mit seiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden, aber mich hätte es schon interessiert, warum es letztendlich keine von AMD geworden ist. Ich glaube ich werde ihn das mal bei Gelegenheit fragen. Vielleicht waren seine Erwartungen auch einfach viel zu hoch. Ich muss zu meiner Schande nämlich gestehen, dass mich der Hardware-Markt nur interessiert, wenn bei mir selbst ein Neukauf ansteht. Von daher bin ich da nicht wirklich up to date. Deshalb Kudos an den Autor. Ich finde den Artikel lesenswert, auch wenn er mich persönlich derzeit nicht anspricht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> ... dann muss ich sagen, dass Nvidia ein verdammt gutes Händchen dafür hat, nicht nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Veröffentlichung ihrer Produkte zu wählen, sondern dann auch Hardware auf den Markt wirft, wo man sich sehr schlecht für etwas anderes entscheiden kann.


 naja, das gilt/galt für AMD aber bei Gamerkarten doch auch: 270X neu => so stark wie die GTX 760, aber billiger. 280X neu => so stark wie die GTX 770, aber günstiger. R9 290 neu => so stark wie die GTX 780, aber günstiger. ^^  AMD hat aber halt seitdem leider nichts gutes neues mehr gebracht - daher hat Nvidia inzwischen aufgeschlossen: GTX 970 auch wg. Strom bei Preis-Leistung sehr gut vs R9 290 oder 390. Und die GTX 960 ist inzwischen auch unter 200€ zu haben und daher sehr gut vs. die R9 280 und 380. 

Ich würde eher sagen, dass Nvidia das ganze nur viel besser vermarket, teils auch indirekt, weil die Presse das Spielchen mitmacht und bei neuen Nvidia-Karten viel TamTam macht, weil Nvidia wiederum mehr Leuten ein Begriff ist. Die GTX 970 wurde sehr clever vermarktet: für angeblich 300€ zu haben, AUCH deswegen in Tests sehr gut bei Preis-Leistung im Vergleich zur 280€ teuren R9 290 gewertet - doch die GTX 970 gab es nur kurz für "nur" 300€, dann eine Weile fast gar nicht und seitdem an sich nicht unter 320€... Normal wäre: "die Karte soll ab 350€ kosten", und dann gibt es die halt nach 3 Monaten für 320€ - bei der GTX 970 war es umgekehrt, so dass da bei Preis-Leistung in einigen Tests an sich ein "zu gutes" Ergebnis rauskam    nicht falsch verstehen: die Karte IST gut und den Preis auch wert, aber 20-40€ mehr sind bei dem Preis halt schon um die 10%, das ist nicht wenig.


----------



## Deedelleedee (10. September 2015)

GTX oder R9: Ich will mal wieder eine Grafikkarte wie die 8800GTX (Weihnachten 2006 gekauft und erst zu Battlefield 3 ersetzt (2011)). Seitdem schon 3 Karten verbaut (GTX 570 zu wenig V-Ram, R9 290x zu viele Fehler (amdsysdag bluescreen und Überhitzung trotz austausch, zum Glück gabs nach 2x Umtausch das Geld zurück), GTX970 (V-Ram 3,5 statt 4GB und jetzt die Dx12 Geschichte, jedoch m. E. immernoch das Beste P/L).


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

Also als ich in die PC Welt eingestiegen bin gab es nur eine einzige sinnvolle Kombination. AMD CPU und eine Gforce 6800Ultra.

Ich habe nie viel von den ATI Karten gehalten. Dann ging mir die erste 6800 ultra hoch, dann die 8600gt danach eine 9800gt und in meinem Laptop funktioniert die Intigrierte Hochleistungsgrafik a'la 560m auch nicht.
Nachdem meine 9800gt aufgeraucht ist führte ein schmales Budget zu einer HD 6670.
Nun ja bisher hat die Karte noch keine Probleme gemacht nur War sie iwann etwas schwach. Mit meiner r9 280 habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme.

Bei der CPU ist das genau anders. Zwar läuft mein 3600+ auch heute noch aber alle anderen AMD Prozessoren danach haben mir nur Probleme Gemacht. Mein 8320e läuft momentan zwar gut aber wirf demnächst durch einen Intel ersetzt.

Und das War alles noch bevor ich mit dem OC angefangen habe.
Ich muss sagen das beide Herstellers keinen schlechten Job machen. So gibt es zumindest für jeden Geldbeutel die passende Karte. 

Meiner Meinung nach geht AMD mit der Fury (x) in die richtige Richtung. Mit der NANO erst recht. 
Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Preise entwickeln und es würde mich echt freuen wenn amd mit der neuen CPU Serie Intel mal wieder ein bisschen Druck machen könnte.

Dadurch bleibt alles bezahlbar und ein echter Konkurrenzkampf der beiden Unternehmen währe spannend zu beobachten. Wir haben bei AMD ja gesehen wie schnell sich das Blatt wenden KANN. Bei den Grafikkarten sahen die Benchmarks ja immer ähnlich zu heutigen Verhältnissen aus. Mal ist amd schneller mal Nvidia.

Soviel mal von mir. Hoffentlich werden die ZEN gute Prozessoren, davon würden wir ALLE profitieren!


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2015)

dann hast du aber wirklich 'ne menge pech.
ich glaube, mir ist in meiner gesamten ära genau eine grafikkarte (8800gt) mal kaputt gegangen.
 cpus noch nie.


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

*Kaufberatung AMDs R9 Fury und R9 Fury X: wütender Angriff auf Nvidia?*

Das kann passieren (mir 1x). Mit dem PC zu einem Kumpel. Auf der Rückfahrt hat sich vermutlich der CPU-Kühler unmerklich gelöst und die CPU ist abgeraucht.

Eigene Dummheit. Seitdem schaue ich nach dem Aufbau des PC immer ganz genau nach. Und 1 Grafikkarte von einem Aldi-PC (ATI mit Passivkühlung) hat sich mal verabschiedet aber sonst?


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann hast du aber wirklich 'ne menge pech.
> ich glaube, mir ist in meiner gesamten ära genau eine grafikkarte (8800gt) mal kaputt gegangen.
> cpus noch nie.



Naja es ist eine persönliche Erfahrung die ICH mit Nvidia Karten gemacht habe. Nem bekannten von mir ging es aber ähnlich, ein anderer wiederum hat ähnlichen kram mit ATI/AMD karten durch. 
Warum wieso weiß ich wirklich nicht. Trotzdem habe ich seid dem ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich jemandem eine Nvidia Karte Empfehle, auch wenn diese durchaus ihre Vorzüge haben.

Ich möchte mich hier auch nicht als Fanboy einer bestimmten Firma zuordnen. Jeder soll das Kaufen was ihm am meisten zusagt. Ich würde mich auch nicht in ein Auto setzen in dem ich mich nicht sicher Fühle, auch wenn es ein Mercedes oder Audi ist. 

Kaputt ist mir nen CPU auch noch nicht gegangen, aber Probleme haben sie mir bereitet. Davon das AMD ein und den selben Prozessor mit 95 und 125w TDP anbietet und man nachher überhaupt nicht weiß was man nun hat und Monatelang vergebens nach Fehlern sucht will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.  

Zumindest habe ich aus der Sache gelernt das ich mich auf MSI Boards verlassen kann die wegen so etwas nicht gleich kaputt gehen sondern Tapfer Ihren Dienst weiter ausführen (MSI 760gm war das meine ich). Hätte ich von einem so günstigen Einsteigerboard nicht erwartet. 

Sorry wegen OFF Topic aber das musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Naja es ist eine persönliche Erfahrung die ICH mit Nvidia Karten gemacht habe.



mir gings um grafikkarten/ hardware allgemein. und nicht um einen bestimmten hersteller.


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

Dachte ich mir aber ich qollte wenigstens den Bezug von AMD und Nvidia behalten, wenn schon im thread auf diese beiden Firmen eingegangen wird. 

Und wie gesagt hatte nen bekannter ja das selbe mit ATI/AMD durch ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir aber ich qollte wenigstens den Bezug von AMD und Nvidia behalten, wenn schon im thread auf diese beiden Firmen eingegangen wird.
> 
> Und wie gesagt hatte nen bekannter ja das selbe mit ATI/AMD durch ^.^


  ja, das ist halt das "Problem": da haben manche mal Pech gehabt, vielleicht weil sogar wirklich mal ein bestimmtes Modell systematisch unter Produktionsfehlern litt, und schon kann es passieren, dass ein Hersteller nen miesen Ruf hat, obwohl grad bei solchen Firmen 2 Jahre später NICHTS mehr wie vorher ist, egal ob positiv oder negativ 

Ich selber wechsle immer mal, hab in den letzten Jahren eher per Zufall ausschließlich AMD-Karten gehabt (Zufall, weil grad dann, als ich ne neue Karte holen wollte, AMD halt einfach sachlich gesehen besser war bei Preis-Leistung für mein Budget), und bei CPUs mehr AMD als Intel, aktuell aber nen Intel. Und MIR ist noch nie ne Karte oder CPU kaputtgegangen, nur 1x hatte ich eine Karte, die schon ab Werk defekt war (Kühler auf 100% und trotzdem 90 Grad, und zwar keine 10 Sekunden nach Spielstart - da war sicher der Kühler nur fehlmontiert worden).

Im Schnitt tun sich aber die großen drei Hersteller AMD, Nvidia und Intel nix, da hast du qualitative Mängel eher wegen der Partnerhersteller, zB sind damals ungewöhnlich viele Sapphire HD 7870 nem Blackscreen-Tod zum Opfer gefallen, da hat sicher Sapphire was verbockt, aber es hat dann halt auf AMD negativ abgefärbt. Bei Nvidia gab es so was auch mal, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, welche Grafikkartenserie es war. Da gab es massive Hitzeprobleme.


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. September 2015)

Das verstehst du falsch. Nvidia hat bei mir nicht unbedingt einen schlechten ruf.
Zumindest keinen schlechteren als AMD. Aber ich hatte mir den Dingern halt Pech und mit AMD bisher noch nicht. 

Aber man muss sein Glück(Pech) ja nicht unbedingt herausfordern. Zumindest so lange da nicht plötzlich ne Nvidia Karte mit unschlagbaren Preis Leistungsverhältnis daherkommt  .
Ich spiele zwar gerne aber nicht so viel das sich der Strombedarf eine Grafikkarte bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Das verstehst du falsch. Nvidia hat bei mir nicht unbedingt einen schlechten ruf.
> Zumindest keinen schlechteren als AMD. Aber ich hatte mir den Dingern halt Pech und mit AMD bisher noch nicht.


 so meinte ich das auch nicht. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass man immer wieder mal Leute findet, die bei Kaufberatungen sagen "Firma X ist Mist", nur wie sie oder Kumpels mal Pech hatten, und dann so tun, als stünde das auch für Jahrzehnte in Stein gemeißelt    das war eher Smalltalk


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. September 2015)

Achso ok ja. Da hast du natürlich recht. Vor allem wenn diese Leute dann zu Fanboys mutieren und man sich auf Sachlicher Ebene keine Diskussion mehr lohnt.


----------

